#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  الطفل اليتيم واليوم العالمي

## عبدالله ابوالسعود

الطفل اليتيم واليوم العالمي

اليتيم موضوع له أهميه كبيرة في حياتنا وحياه البشرية كلها
والعناية به وتامين مستقبله أمر في غاية الضرورة ليصير سويا في مجتمعه ويسلم المجتمع من مشاكله أيضا إذا نشأ محروما بلا شك سيكون عاملا هداما في مجتمعه
والقران الكريم حدثنا بما لا يدع مجالا للشك في أهميه الاعتناء به
أليس الله القائل في محكم التنزيل 
وَلاَ تَقْرَبُوا مَالَ اليَتِيمِ إِلاَّ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ أَشُدَّهُ  (152) الأنعام
وَلاَ تَقْرَبُوا مَالَ اليَتِيمِ إِلاَّ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَأَوْفُوا بِالْعَهْدِ إِنَّ العَهْدَ كَانَ مَسْئُولاً (34) الإسراء
وَيُطْعِمُونَ الطَّعَامَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ مِسْكِيناً وَيَتِيماً وَأَسِيراً (8) الإنسان
كَلاَّ بَل لاَّ تُكْرِمُونَ اليَتِيمَ (17) الفجر
فَأَمَّا اليَتِيمَ فَلاَ تَقْهَرْ (9) الضحى
وكذلك رسول البشرية اعتنى باليتيم وحثنا على ذلك قائلا
أنا وكافل اليتيم في الجنة هكذا . وأشار بالسبابة والوسطي ، وفرج بينهما شيئا
من منا لا يريد أن يكون بجانب رسول الانسانيه؟  ويقول كذلك 
اجتنبوا السبع الموبقات . قالوا : يا رسول الله ، وما هن ؟ قال : الشرك بالله ، والسحر ، وقتل النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ، وأكل الربا ، وأكل مال اليتيم ، والتولي يوم الزحف ، وقذف المحصنات المؤمنات الغافلات
وحيث أن الطفل اليتيم هو جزء من مجموعه أطفال أخرى تحتاج إلى الرعاية وان نأخذ بيدها إلى طريق الصواب
منها الطفل المحروم الذي له أب وأم وليس لهم دخل وكذلك الطفل اللقيط أيضا
العالم اليوم بكاملة يدعوا إلى الاهتمام بالطفل اليتيم وجعل له يوما في كل عام فهذا جميل فعلا ليلفت النظر إلى هؤلاء الأطفال المحرومين من العناية والرعاية أيضا 
هذه الدعوة العالمية التي تنادى بيوم لزيارة الطفل أنها جميله بكل المقاييس لتضفى البهجة على وجوههم 
وربما ينصرف الجميع بعد ذلك تاركين اليتامى في دور الرعاية بعد أن يكونوا أدوا ما عليهم من زيارة
ولكن أود عمل برنامج ليضمن لهؤلاء الأطفال مستقبلهم الذي ينشدونه ويسير هذا البرنامج بالتوازي مع اليوم العالمي للطفل ولا ينقص من قدره ولا يوقف مسيره احد يضع نفسه في خدمه الأطفال المحاجين
فكره بسيطة وهى دعوه أصحاب الفكر من هيئات حكومية ليجتمعوا فيما بينهم ولن يكلف الدولة شيئا وهم
هيئه البريد
الشئون الاجتماعية
للتنسيق فيما بينهم لعمل دفتر توفير كل طفل محتاج (يتيم لقيط محتاج )
هذا الدفتر سيكون له مزايا عده منها
لا يتم الصفر منه إلا بمعرفه اليتيم بعد بلوغه السن القانونية وبمعرفته ليبدأ به حياته الخاصة من شقه وزواج
هذا الدفتر سيعطى الفرصة لأصحاب الأموال الذين يريدون التبرع ويخافون على أموالهم أن يستفيد بها جهات أخرى غير الطفل المحتاج
هذا الدفتر سيعطى الفرصة لأناس كثير لديهم أموال كسبوها من حرام ويريدون أن يكفروا عنها بلا شك سيكون الدفتر وسيله سهله لهم 
هذا الدفتر به جميع بيانات الطفل المحتاج وعنوانه ورقمه القومي سيتيح لمن بالخارج أيضا إرسال أموال زكاتهم لهذه الدفاتر بالاسم ويضمنوا وصولها لهؤلاء الأطفال
هذا الدفتر سيتيح لمن يريد التبرع ولا يريد ذكر اسمه أن يضع أمواله في دفاتر الأطفال تحت اسم فاعل خير
هذا الدفتر والرقم القومي والعنوان (محافظه مركز قرية ) سيتيح لمن أراد أن يتبرع لأبناء قريته أو مركزه أو محافظته أن يعمل حصر بهم ويقسم الأموال عليهم ويضعها في دفاترهم
ملحوظة الرقم القومي والعنوان كاملا مع برنامج لذلك سيقوم بمهمة البحث ويعطى المتبرع أرقام دفاتر الأطفال المطلوب التبرع لهم سواء في المحافظة أو المركز أو القرية أو الحي
لن تتكلف الدولة مليما واحدا سوى البرنامج وثمن الدفتر 
والباقي سيتكفل به أصحاب الخير من متبرعين ولا يجدون محتاجين أو متبرعين يخافون على أموالهم من أن يستحوذ عليها هيئات أخرى غير الطفل المحتاج
يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من سن سنه حسنه فله أجرها واجر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة لا ينقص من أجورهم شيئا صدقت سيدي يا 
رسول الله
هل أجد من يتبنى هذه الدعوة سواء جهة حكومية أو هيئه أو أصحاب قلوب رحيمة لنتكاتف سويا في هذا العمل لنفوز برضي المولى سبحانه وتعالي ( من الممكن مجموعه أصحاب قلوب رحيمة تتكاتف معي ونقوم باللازم ونقدمه للحكومة جاهز للتنفيذ )
بصراحة الموضوع في راسي وذاكرتي كبير وسيأخذ كثير من النقاش والتعليق والرد
وأتمنى أن أكون مع اللجنة لأعطيها تصوري وبعد ذلك لهم التنفيذ بالكيفية التي تكون في صالح الطفل المحتاج لنؤمن له مستقبله وبالتالي الطفل سيؤمن لنا حياتنا أيضا لأنه جزء من مجتمعنا سواء رضينا أم لم نرضى
اسأل الله أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا وان ينفعنا بما علمنا

----------


## ابن البلد

فكرة أكثر من رائعة
بس مش عارف ممكن ننفذها أزاي 
وأكيد فيه روابط من الحكومة علي الموضوع ده ؟
انا الحقيقة معنديش فكرة كافيه 
بس أنا معنديش إعتراض

----------


## عبدالله ابوالسعود

> فكرة أكثر من رائعة
> بس مش عارف ممكن ننفذها أزاي 
> وأكيد فيه روابط من الحكومة علي الموضوع ده ؟
> انا الحقيقة معنديش فكرة كافيه 
> بس أنا معنديش إعتراض



انا جاهز لشرح كل الافكار اللازمه للتنفيذ

ومستعد بدون اى اجر 

وساسخر وقتى للموضوع

الحسنات مش ببلاش

كل انسان سيساهم  سيجزيه الله

شكرا اخى ابن البلد مليون شكر

جزاك الله خيرا اخى ابن البلد

وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## عبدالله ابوالسعود

> فكرة أكثر من رائعة
> بس مش عارف ممكن ننفذها أزاي 
> وأكيد فيه روابط من الحكومة علي الموضوع ده ؟
> انا الحقيقة معنديش فكرة كافيه 
> بس أنا معنديش إعتراض



الاخ ابن البلد

اليوم انا اسعد انسان لقبولك الفكره 

اسعد يوم فى حياتى

----------


## بنت مصر

فكرة رائعة أخي الفاضل ابن زيدون
انا ايضا انضم اليكم واتمنى ان تنتقل
هذه الافكار من حيز الاقتراحات الي حيز التنفيذ


وسأقول بارسال اعلام على الرسائل الخاصة
وايضا في مجموعة ابناء مصر البريدية حتى 
تبدأ هذه الحملة في العمل بفاعلية

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الفاضل

بسنت

----------


## عبدالله ابوالسعود

> فكرة رائعة أخي الفاضل ابن زيدون
> انا ايضا انضم اليكم واتمنى ان تنتقل
> هذه الافكار من حيز الاقتراحات الي حيز التنفيذ
> 
> 
> وسأقول بارسال اعلام على الرسائل الخاصة
> وايضا في مجموعة ابناء مصر البريدية حتى 
> تبدأ هذه الحملة في العمل بفاعلية
> 
> ...



الله الله الله اختى بسنت بنت مصر 

جزاكى الله خيرا 

وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

يارب

وانا كل جهدى وافكارى بدون اى مقابل لهذا العمل

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأخ الكريم / ابن زيدون
جزاك الله كل خير . موضوع يعطى له الأهمية الأولى . المهم خطوات التنفيذ وكيفية أشراك الدولة أو المؤسسات الأهلية تحتاج لتعاون الجميع . اقترح أن نبداء جميعاً بمحاولة مراسلة الجرائد ضمن بريد القراء لشرح الفكرة زيا ريت تستجيب الصحف لنشر رسائلنا . المفيد فى الموضوع هو دفتر التوفير . مشروعاة كفالة اليتيم موجودة بالمساجد ولكن مساعدتهم موسمية ووقتية أما دفتر التوفير بمرور السنين قد يعين صاحبه على بدء حياة كريمة . الأخت أمة الله لها أقتراح مشابه لهذا الأقتراح وهو ايضاً مشروع عن التكافل الإسلامى . 
لو أردنا أن نبدء نحن الأعضاء بتنفيذ مشروعات التكافل ( مشروع ابن زيدون - مشروع أمة الله ) اكيد لو وضعت قواعد سيساهم ابناء منتدانا مساهمة فعالة قد تكون هى اللبنة الأولى للمشروع .
اشكر بنت مصر على تنبيهنا لهذا الموضوع عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة

----------


## أم أحمد

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الفاضل علي الفكرة الطيبة
جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ابن الجنوب

المشروع دة معمول بيه بالفعل هنا بالإمارات ، فيه جمعية للأيام وفيها أعضاء مشتركين وكل عضو بيختار الأيتام اللى هيكفلهم في جميع الدول العربية والعضو بالجمعية يرسل مرتب شهري - عن طريق الجمعية -  للأيتام اللى كفلهم ، وبيكون فيه اتصال بينه وبين الأيام ، من رسائل وتليفونات للاطمئنان عليهم ومتابعة حالتهم ، وإذا فيه شهر من الشهور مقدرش يدفع بتدفع عنه الجمعية بدون ان يشعر الأيتام بذلك .. والموضوع دا عجبني هنا.. وفكرة كويسة من ابن زيدون انها تتعمل في مصر
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله :f2:

----------


## bousha

ana wasaletni resaltek ya bent masr wa gazaki ALLAH 7'airan
we fekret 7adretak gameela awy ebnzaydoon watmana asharek fiha,bas yatara a2dar wana mokeema fel kuwait?
ana 7aleyan mokeema henak w law fi 7aga momken asharek biha men 7'elal wgoodi f el kuwait ya reit 7adretak t2oli
w gazk allah kol 7'eir 3ala el fekra el gameela di

----------


## قلب مصر

اخى الفاضل ابن زيدون 
انشاء الله بكرة احضرلكم كشف فيه اسامى بعض الجرائد والمجلات اللى ممكن اننا نراسلها اما بخصوص القنوات التلفزيونية فليس لى معها طريق اذا كان هناك احد من الأعضاء له طريق معها فليتفضل

----------


## عبدالله ابوالسعود

> اخى الفاضل ابن زيدون 
> انشاء الله بكرة احضرلكم كشف فيه اسامى بعض الجرائد والمجلات اللى ممكن اننا نراسلها اما بخصوص القنوات التلفزيونية فليس لى معها طريق اذا كان هناك احد من الأعضاء له طريق معها فليتفضل




الأخت الفاضلة أم يوسف قلب مصر

مشكورة ونحن في انتظار اختيارك للمجلات والجرائد التي تحددينها

موفقه إن شاء الله

----------


## عبدالله ابوالسعود

الأخوات والإخوة 

عضوات وأعضاء وإدارة منتدى أبناء مصر

بعد طرح مشروع دفتر توفير للطفل اليتيم في صورته النهائية

والرد الجميل من الأستاذ الكريم سيد إبراهيم والأخت الفاضلة قلب مصر

يسعدني ويشرفني أن أقول 

إننا سنبدأ الاتصال بالمجلات والجرائد التي ستحددها الأخت قلب مصر لعرض المشروع

لاتخاذ الخطوات القانونية لإشهاره حسب قول الأستاذ سيد إبراهيم

نرجوا من الأخوات والإخوة الدعاء للمشروع بالنجاح

وأي استفسار فسيكون على الصفحة

ولكن ولكم جميعا دعواتى الشخصية 

بان يجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم

و أنى أود أن أقول

أنى قد تفرغت كاملا لهذا المشروع منذ كتابه هذا السطور حتى يكلل المشروع بالنجاح و الإشهار 

وسأهب وقتي كاملا لهذا العمل

----------


## عبدالله ابوالسعود

*الأخوات والإخوة المشاركين جزاهم الله خير الجزاء

استأذنكم في تقديم صيغه أتمنى أن نوجهها إلى أي جريده أو مجله أو برنامج تليفزيوني

يمكن أن يتعاون معنا في طرح هذا المشروع لأخذ الإشهار اللازم له

فأتمنى من الأخوات والإخوة الذين لديهم وسيله في الاتصال أو مراسله*

====================================

السيد الأستاذ \ 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نظرا لما نتابعه من قضايا ساخنة على (جريدتكم أو مجلتكم أو برنامجكم) التي نعتز بها

أود أن تسمح لي بعرض  موضوع أتمنى من الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

وهو مشروع دفتر توفير للطفل اليتيم 

ونظرا لان هذا الدفتر نود أن نضع له قيود خاصة ليست موجودة في الدفتر الحالي الموجود بالبنوك والموجود في هيئه البريد 

وهذه القيود بعدم الصرف لأي جهة سواء الولي الطبيعي أو الوصي الطبيعي إلا للطفل نفسه وذلك بعد بلوغ 

السن القانونية ونود أن نشرك احد البنوك التي لها فروع على مستوى الجمهورية لتكون اقرب لإقامة كل 

طفل

وقد طرحت هذا المشروع تحت اسم الطفل اليتيم واليوم العالمي على منتدى أبناء مصر ولاقى قبول كثير

وتوصلت للصيغة النهائية للدفتر ووضعت من القيود على هذا الدفتر لعدم الصرف إلا لصاحبه ليبدأ به حياته 

الخاصة وذلك بعد بلوغه السن القانونية

ولان هذا الدفتر يود اخذ إشهار بهذه الخاصية 

نستأذن حضرتكم إذا سمحت وقتكم بمناقشه هذا الدفتر سأكون شاكرا لك

وإذا كان وقت حضرتك يسمح بالإطلاع على هذا المشروع فهو على هذا الرابط

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=49156

وهذه هي فكره المشروع وبعدها كثير من المناقشات إلى الصياغة النهائية للمشروع

الطفل اليتيم واليوم العالمي

اليتيم موضوع له أهميه كبيرة في حياتنا وحياه البشرية كلها
والعناية به وتامين مستقبله أمر في غاية الضرورة ليصير سويا في مجتمعه ويسلم المجتمع من مشاكله أيضا إذا نشأ محروما بلا شك سيكون عاملا هداما في مجتمعه
والقران الكريم حدثنا بما لا يدع مجالا للشك في أهميه الاعتناء به
أليس الله القائل في محكم التنزيل 
وَلاَ تَقْرَبُوا مَالَ اليَتِيمِ إِلاَّ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ أَشُدَّهُ  (152) الأنعام
وَلاَ تَقْرَبُوا مَالَ اليَتِيمِ إِلاَّ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَأَوْفُوا بِالْعَهْدِ إِنَّ العَهْدَ كَانَ مَسْئُولاً (34) الإسراء
وَيُطْعِمُونَ الطَّعَامَ عَلَى حُبِّهِ مِسْكِيناً وَيَتِيماً وَأَسِيراً (8) الإنسان
كَلاَّ بَل لاَّ تُكْرِمُونَ اليَتِيمَ (17) الفجر
فَأَمَّا اليَتِيمَ فَلاَ تَقْهَرْ (9) الضحى
وكذلك رسول البشرية اعتنى باليتيم وحثنا على ذلك قائلا
أنا وكافل اليتيم في الجنة هكذا . وأشار بالسبابة والوسطي ، وفرج بينهما شيئا
من منا لا يريد أن يكون بجانب رسول الانسانيه؟  ويقول كذلك 
اجتنبوا السبع الموبقات . قالوا : يا رسول الله ، وما هن ؟ قال : الشرك بالله ، والسحر ، وقتل النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ، وأكل الربا ، وأكل مال اليتيم ، والتولي يوم الزحف ، وقذف المحصنات المؤمنات الغافلات
وحيث أن الطفل اليتيم هو جزء من مجموعه أطفال أخرى تحتاج إلى الرعاية وان نأخذ بيدها إلى طريق الصواب
منها الطفل المحروم الذي له أب وأم وليس لهم دخل وكذلك الطفل اللقيط أيضا
العالم اليوم بكاملة يدعوا إلى الاهتمام بالطفل اليتيم وجعل له يوما في كل عام فهذا جميل فعلا ليلفت النظر إلى هؤلاء الأطفال المحرومين من العناية والرعاية أيضا 
هذه الدعوة العالمية التي تنادى بيوم لزيارة الطفل أنها جميله بكل المقاييس لتضفى البهجة على وجوههم 
وربما ينصرف الجميع بعد ذلك تاركين اليتامى في دور الرعاية بعد أن يكونوا أدوا ما عليهم من زيارة
ولكن أود عمل برنامج ليضمن لهؤلاء الأطفال مستقبلهم الذي ينشدونه ويسير هذا البرنامج بالتوازي مع اليوم العالمي للطفل ولا ينقص من قدره ولا يوقف مسيره احد يضع نفسه في خدمه الأطفال المحاجين
فكره بسيطة وهى دعوه أصحاب الفكر من هيئات حكومية ليجتمعوا فيما بينهم ولن يكلف الدولة شيئا وهم
هيئه البريد
الشئون الاجتماعية
للتنسيق فيما بينهم لعمل دفتر توفير كل طفل محتاج (يتيم لقيط محتاج )
هذا الدفتر سيكون له مزايا عده منها
لا يتم الصفر منه إلا بمعرفه اليتيم بعد بلوغه السن القانونية وبمعرفته ليبدأ به حياته الخاصة من شقه وزواج
هذا الدفتر سيعطى الفرصة لأصحاب الأموال الذين يريدون التبرع ويخافون على أموالهم أن يستفيد بها جهات أخرى غير الطفل المحتاج
هذا الدفتر سيعطى الفرصة لأناس كثير لديهم أموال كسبوها من حرام ويريدون أن يكفروا عنها بلا شك سيكون الدفتر وسيله سهله لهم 
هذا الدفتر به جميع بيانات الطفل المحتاج وعنوانه ورقمه القومي سيتيح لمن بالخارج أيضا إرسال أموال زكاتهم لهذه الدفاتر بالاسم ويضمنوا وصولها لهؤلاء الأطفال
هذا الدفتر سيتيح لمن يريد التبرع ولا يريد ذكر اسمه أن يضع أمواله في دفاتر الأطفال تحت اسم فاعل خير
هذا الدفتر والرقم القومي والعنوان (محافظه مركز قرية ) سيتيح لمن أراد أن يتبرع لأبناء قريته أو مركزه أو محافظته أن يعمل حصر بهم ويقسم الأموال عليهم ويضعها في دفاترهم
ملحوظة الرقم القومي والعنوان كاملا مع برنامج لذلك سيقوم بمهمة البحث ويعطى المتبرع أرقام دفاتر الأطفال المطلوب التبرع لهم سواء في المحافظة أو المركز أو القرية أو الحي
لن تتكلف الدولة مليما واحدا سوى البرنامج وثمن الدفتر 
والباقي سيتكفل به أصحاب الخير من متبرعين ولا يجدون محتاجين أو متبرعين يخافون على أموالهم من أن يستحوذ عليها هيئات أخرى غير الطفل المحتاج
يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
من سن سنه حسنه فله أجرها واجر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة لا ينقص من أجورهم شيئا صدقت سيدي يا 
رسول الله
هل أجد من يتبنى هذه الدعوة سواء جهة حكومية أو هيئه أو أصحاب قلوب رحيمة لنتكاتف سويا في هذا العمل لنفوز برضي المولى سبحانه وتعالي ( من الممكن مجموعه أصحاب قلوب رحيمة تتكاتف معي ونقوم باللازم ونقدمه للحكومة جاهز للتنفيذ )
بصراحة الموضوع في راسي وذاكرتي كبير وسيأخذ كثير من النقاش والتعليق والرد
وأتمنى أن أكون مع اللجنة لأعطيها تصوري وبعد ذلك لهم التنفيذ بالكيفية التي تكون في صالح الطفل المحتاج لنؤمن له مستقبله وبالتالي الطفل سيؤمن لنا حياتنا أيضا لأنه جزء من مجتمعنا سواء رضينا أم لم نرضى
اسأل الله أن يعلمنا ما ينفعنا وان ينفعنا بما علمنا

----------


## قلب مصر

اخى الفاضل ابن زيدون
انا معايا دلوقتى عناوين وايميلات لعدد من الجرائد والمجلات 
ونعتبر دا جزء أول على ما أحضر مجموعة تانية انشاء الله
1- جريدة أخبار اليوم
akhbarelyom@akhbarelyom.org

دار أخبار اليوم

المبنى الرئيسي: 5782500 - 5782600 
المبنى الصحفي: 5782800 - 5782900 
عنوان المراسلات: 
دار أخبار اليوم 
6 شارع الصحافة - القاهرة - جمهورية مصر العربية 



2- جريدة الجمهورية
المراسلات:  دار التحرير للطبع والنشر
111-115 شارع رمسيس - القاهرة
تليفون 5783333  (202) -الرقم البريدى: 11511
فاكسملى : 5781717- 5781666-5781555 
 E mail: eltahrir@eltahrir.net

3- جريدة الأهرام


ahramdaily@ahram.org.eg

عنوان بريد الأهرام 

barid@ahram.org.eg



4- جريدة صوت الأمة

info@sawtalummah.co.uk


5- جريدة روزاليوسف
مالهمش عنوان بريدى بس فى إمكانية اننا نبعت من جوا الموقع ما نيريد أن نقوله
عنوانها الالكترونى
www.rosaonline.net

6- مجلة آخر ساعة

akhbarelyom@akhbarelyom.org

وإذا كان عند أى حد أى اضافات  فأهلا طبعا ياريت نوسع دائرة من سيعرض عليهم الموضوع

وبالنسبة لى أى جديد حاعرضه هنا أيضا 
وشكرا

----------


## عبدالله ابوالسعود

الاخت الفاضلة ام يوسف قلب مصر

نحن فى انتظار باقى العناوين

مشكورين لتعب حضرتك

جزاكى الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالله ابوالسعود

الأخوات والأخوة

إدارة منتدى أبناء مصر

والمشاركون في موضوع *الطفل اليتيم واليوم العالمي*

يشرفني أن أقول لكم

أن الموضوع لم يترك ولم يصل لطي النسيان

لقم تم مراسله العديد من الجرائد وبرامج التليفزيون وذلك لإتاحة الفرصة لنا لإشهار المشروع

وسأقوم بمراسله بعض البنوك التي وقع عليها الاختيار

ونحن في انتظار رد احدهم

وافر تقديري لكل من شارك

واخص الأخت الفاضلة قلب مصر والأخ الكريم الصديق سيد إبراهيم للمتابعة الدائمة معي

كل تقديري واحترامي

----------


## عبدالله ابوالسعود

من موقع أبناء مصر

ومن متصفحي

أتقدم بالتهنئة للشعب الجزائري 

على تأهيل أبناء الإرهاب بالجزائر( معظمهم أيتام )  كمقدمة اندماجهم بالشعب الجزائري

وذلك خوفا على مصلحه هؤلاء الأبناء وخوفا على الشعب الجزائري نفسه 

من أن يتحول هؤلاء الأطفال إلى قنابل توجه ضد الشعب الجزائرى يوما ما

ولا ننسى قول الرسول الكريم

انا وكافل اليتيم في ألجنه

----------


## عبدالله ابوالسعود

الاخوات الفضليات والأخوة الأقاضل

اعضاء  منتدى ابناء مصر

الذين شاركونا فى مداخلات وردود على موضوع الطفل اليتيم واليوم العالم

احب ان انوه على ان الاخت الفاضله قلب مصر والاخ الفاضل سيد ابراهيم

قاموا بمراسلات عديده الى صحف ومجلات 

وكذلك قمت انا ايضا بمراسلات لصحف ومجلات

ولم نتلقى اى رد

وكان قد تقدم كثير من الاخوات والاخوة بعرض تبرعات 

وكنت قد اغلقت موضوع جمع التبرعات الى حين اشهار الموضوع بصفه نهائيه

على ان يتم تقديم التبرعات الى اداره المشروع

انا الان اتقدم بعرض

هل اجد متبرع يقوم بالاعلان على نفقته الخاصه عن المشروع فى الثلاث جرائد القوميه لمده ثلاث ايام 

ربما يقرأه احد المسئولين او احد اعضاء مجلس الشعب النشطاء

ليتولى مسئوليه البحث عن وسيله لاشهار هذا المشروع

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبدالله ابوالسعود

ماذا فعلنا بيوم اليتيم؟

ماذا فعلنا لليتيم؟

ماذا سنفعل لليتيم؟

----------


## عبدالله ابوالسعود

الاخوات والاخوه اعضاء المنتدى
من فضلكم
لا تنسوا اليتيم فى يومه العالمى
تحياتى لكم جميعا

----------

